# Blue for the wall!



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I dont know if ive seen them totally white on the belly before. Cool looking bird


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Lookin good Raker


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Put it on the wall!!!

If you don't I will. That bird is exactly what I want for the wall!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

That is simply one of the prettiest blues I've ever seen. Glad to see it is in good enough condition to mount!

:beer:

Make sure you post followup pics after she's mounted!

Congrats!

Ryan


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Very cool blue :beer:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

nice bird i have been looking for a white bellied blue for awhile, but i can never keep in good enough shape


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Did you shoot it with a blow gun? Looks like it wasn't even shot! Guess it only got one pellet from the old 10 GA?


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

It only had one pellet to the head i think? At least this is what i could tell from looking at it!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

That is a true trophy!!! Nice work! Are you having a flying, standing or dead mount made?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

That is a sweet bird, I would get that one mounted.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

MallardMayhem21 said:


> That is a true trophy!!! Nice work! Are you having a flying, standing or dead mount made?


I was thinking a sleeping mount with one foot up? Though i would have his head partialy up and not under the wing! I have always wanted a bird done this way>


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

That would be a very sharp mount and you could still see all the distinct features of that bird. Post some pics when you get it back!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Just because I love the way snows decoy or commit to land I love the flying ones. Some good examples here, I LOVE the way the snow in the upper left corner and the collared blue in the bottom left are done! Congrats on the awesome bird Matt!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You lucky bum! Been tryiing for a white belly for some time now. :beer:


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

I have been wainting to see one like that dead for a long time. Can't wait til i get one like that. Probly never will :roll:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

snowsforlife said:


> I have been wainting to see one like that dead for a long time. Can't wait til i get one like that. Probly never will :roll:


dude you shot two collars in the last two times you've been out snow hunting!

At your rate you're gonna get 6 white bellied blues out of one flock the next time you go out!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

One pellet to the head? HUH! did the red rider do the job?! :lol:

If I were you I would make that baby fly!!


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Beautiful looking bird, wish mine was that white.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

WOW! that bird is sweet looking, never seen one like it. congrats :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

In my years of hunting I can only think of one blue that had a pure white breast. They don't come often. Congrats!


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

averyghg said:


> dude you shot two collars in the last two times you've been out snow hunting!
> 
> At your rate you're gonna get 6 white bellied blues out of one flock the next time you go out!


I think i would trade one of the collars for it. Probly more collars out there than blues like that one! I ahve only seen one like that before and it was in a picture of a flock my friend took. Can't wait to get one like it!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Matt, better bring that thing to Rick... Or send it to this guy http://www.birdmanstudios.com/ check out his galleries, pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

:beer:

that one looks like an almost identical twin to the one we got a couple of weeks ago.........and yes.... that one is going on the wall also!!!!!!!

congrates on a very unique looking blue!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

That is nice :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

snowsforlife said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> > dude you shot two collars in the last two times you've been out snow hunting!
> ...


well it just so happens i have one exactly like his in my freezer........so if you want to trade we can trade. Although you'd have to take the bird and throw it up in the air and let me shoot it so i would be able to say that i shot a collared snow! :lol:


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

averyghg said:


> snowsforlife said:
> 
> 
> > averyghg said:
> ...


that can be arranged :wink:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

That is a great bird! We got a beautiful white bellied blue in Canada last fall. I am still kicking myself for not getting it mounted. The only reason I didn't is because I was about 95% sure that I wasn't the one who shot it. I have come to realize I should have just done it. Here is a pic of the under side. Wish I had a better pic of the whole bird.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Hmm that is a trophy too. I think someone mentioned that; that very same morning. Hopefully you get another crack at one Jgat.  :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Yup, you were right! Should have listened to ya!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats on the sweet&rare bird! :beer:



> Just because I love the way snows decoy or commit to land I love the flying ones. Some good examples here, I LOVE the way the snow in the upper left corner and the collared blue in the bottom left are done! Congrats


I agree!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Large munsterlander1, nice looking bird. Good work.
Dan


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

FowlTalker6 said:


> :beer:
> 
> that one looks like an almost identical twin to the one we got a couple of weeks ago.........and yes.... that one is going on the wall also!!!!!!!
> 
> congrates on a very unique looking blue!!!!!!!!!


Post some pics?! :beer:


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

I shot a juvie that had a pop top on the bottom bill. it was quite interesting


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

jgat said:


> That is a great bird! We got a beautiful white bellied blue in Canada last fall. I am still kicking myself for not getting it mounted. The only reason I didn't is because I was about 95% sure that I wasn't the one who shot it. I have come to realize I should have just done it. Here is a pic of the under side. Wish I had a better pic of the whole bird.


I got a dead mount of a blue that looks just like this one. I thought it was a collared snow when I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Miss_DD (Mar 16, 2008)

Beautiful blue!


----------



## twdjr (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice looking Blue


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

sweet looking birds


----------

